# i need a compiler for jGRASP



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

i am using a Java Runtime Environment (JRE) programming program called jGRASP. i know it's not like borland. but hey it works. [if you know of any others please lemme know what ones are good.]

but i am looking for a free compiler to use with the jGRASP util.

thanks

and also i need to know where i put the following directories...

BreezySwing
TerminalIO
TurtleGraphics

and also i need to know where i can put the following *.jar files

BreezySwing.jar
TerminalIO.jar
TurtleGraphics.jar

i know i am supposed to put them or some of them in a etc/lib folder or something... see this is why i need your help. lol...

again thanks


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

You should be able to get a Linux JDK from the Blackdown site. I don't know what you need for Java development on Windows.

http://developers.sun.com/prodtech/devtools/index.html <- Haven't looked here carefully, but it might help
http://blackdown.org/ <- This is where I went for the JDK I use


----------



## norin (Dec 28, 2004)

hey thanks but none that i see are for windows. too bad i don't use linux more often... ::sad face::


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Just remembered where I got a Java compiler for Windows.

http://java.sun.com/j2se/


----------

